# Matte and glossy, the difference and which to choose?



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will soon buy my first two skins.. Asper and Starry night from decalgirl. But which to choose, matte or glossy? What is the difference between them? Does the glossy one disturbe the reading and the screen? 

Help me pick


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> I will soon buy my first two skins.. Asper and Starry night from decalgirl. But which to choose, matte or glossy? What is the difference between them? Does the glossy one disturbe the reading and the screen?
> 
> Help me pick


Well, you could always buy one of each this first time to know which you prefer. When I ordered my first the only choice was glossy. The second I ordered in glossy and asked them to send me a small piece of their matte so I could feel it. They did and I liked it enough to order my third with that finish.

If you do that, think ahead to summer where the matte finish will probably be a better choice for reading outdoors with the sun glare. Order your summer skin in matte then. =) Also if you use a light for your kindle, some people have said that they need to position their light so it doesn't produce a glare off of the glossy skins. I hope this helps you some. =)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you! That really helps! I will order Matte I think..


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

You're very welcome! Glad I could help.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I prefer matte as well


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I much prefer the matte as well.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I like the matte finish better also.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

Matte for me also!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Another vote for matte.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Matte for me too!!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I chose the matte finish, too. The background of the skin I have almost exactly matches the white of the K2, so you can hardly tell where the skin ends and the K2 begins. I will be spending a lot of time outside reading this spring/summer, and didn't want something that would give me any glare while reading.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will buy both in matte since I don't know which to choose first, and I want to be able to read with light without glare.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Another shout out for the matte finish here.  I just got my first matte skin last Friday & love the texture& non-glare factor.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Decalgirl posted a video of glossy and matte skins for a side by side comparison. You can watch the video here.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't own a matte finish but next time I order a skin, I will order matte...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> I don't own a matte finish but next time I order a skin, I will order matte...


Totally off topic, that was an amazing avatar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I hadn't really planned on changing mine from glossy to matte, but after wiping off fingerprints again today, I'm starting to rethink that idea.

Then I looked at my own avatar.  See the glare on the left side of the Kindle?  That's from the full sun shining on the skin.

I've gotten used to it, and I know where and how to position my Mighty Bright so it doesn't bother me.  But I think my next skin will be matte.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm going matte for my next skin.  Only glossy available last time I ordered.  

I've grown accustomed to positioning my various lights and visually tuning out the glare so it doesn't bother me much.  That said, my previous decision to go matte has been reinforced by those who have had both the glossy and matte.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> I will soon buy my first two skins.. Asper and Starry night from decalgirl. But which to choose, matte or glossy? What is the difference between them? Does the glossy one disturbe the reading and the screen?
> 
> Help me pick


I have a glossy skin on my K2 and there is a small glare spot from the light I use. On the new DX there is no glare on the matt skin..

Patrisha


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

I just received my second Decalgirl glossy skin and I like the glossy skin but the next skin I order will be matte  After seeing all the votes for it - now I just have to try it.


----------



## umama (Jan 8, 2010)

I love my matte skin! My only experience with glossy is on my daughter's DS (a love puppy and kitten design) and it's really glossy. The application doesn't look as smooth as my Kindle's (but I'm not sure if any of that is a device difference).


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I was a bit skeptical on the matte, but decided to order anyway. Up till then I had only glossy skins. When my new skin arrived I was a bit skeptical and had it actually sitting there for a week before putting it on - guess I was worried if I didn't like it...

I never noticed that my glossy skin gave off any glare for all the months it was on. But I now definitely notice the lack of glare!!! And I love the feel of the matte skin, just really "soft", if that makes any sense? Anyway, from now on, it will always and only be matte on my Kindle


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For me the matte skin is kinda like the font hack. I didn't really see the need for it, but tried it because I could... Now I can't imagine NOT having it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Another vote for matte


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Off Topic: Yes, Neo, that's the one that rated 0 minutes. I think it's going to be a keeper.


Yaaaaay, I still have the "shortest time ever for a skin on Kindle" record !!!!!

Really glad you like it though 

P.S. I'm selling my gorgeous Cole Haan and you know what that means ...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> For me the matte skin is kinda like the font hack. I didn't really see the need for it, but tried it because I could... Now I can't imagine NOT having it.


Note to self - must try that font hack. 

I had a glossy skin from Gelaskins and it was quite nice, but now that I have my DecalGirl matte skin, I might never go back. It feels nice in your hands, and almost blends just enough into the background so it's not distracting while I'm reading. Like it's part of the Kindle and not a big sticker on it.


----------

